
Trump Campaign 404 Page - Zaheer
https://www.donaldjtrump.com/404
======
jjeaff
Funny. But what a world we live in where both presidential candidates could,
in good faith, argue that the other is clearly senile.

------
rman666
Okay, that is pretty funny.

